# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  DB2 total cpu time Vs stmt exec time

## smgopinath

Greetings guys, 

I am using MON_GET_PKG_CACHE_STMT to find the CPU TIME, STMT EXECUTION TIME of the queries, however I am not clear with these metrics, CPU_TIME is in microseconds amd STMT_EXEC is in milliseconds, some times STMT_EXEC_TIME is greater than CPU_TIME how to find the relationship between these two, which one should I use to find the CPU usage for each query? Is it advisable to use MON_GET_PKG_CACHE_STMT to monitor queries? 

With regards, 
Gopinath.

----------

